# white bass fishing (lock and dam) Centerville



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

I was wondering about the earliest time they start biting? Can you start catching them in December? I know Spring is usually the best. Please escuse the ignorance, but I primarily saltwater fish.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I've made the trip several times but I'm no regular. Usually atound the first of February. Water conditions play a big role.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

While I no longer fish up that way, years ago when I guided up there, we started looking the third week of Jan. The fishing got really good in Feb.


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the imput.


----------



## Charles28 (Dec 4, 2012)

Moment of the white striped bass sounds run is determined by 3 factors: Heat range, light intensity, and present. Of these aspects, water temperatures are probably the most essential aspect and present is probably the least essential.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Normally, I hear good reports by Christmas day. The earliest that I have caught an easy limit, which happened to be in a creek above the L & D, was on January 8th.

If the river is up and muddy, which causes white bass to storm upstream, fish the creeks. If the river is down fish the river itself. In the river you prefer greenish water. In the creeks you look for water like iced tea rather than chocolate milk.

This applies not just to the Lock & Dam area, but the river and creek system above the lake. A creek tends to be better when pushing cleaner water into the river, NOT when the river is backing into the creek.

Can you find an eddy caused by a point or sand bar? Great!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Superbowl Sunday used to be the day I started going when I fished there.


----------



## Charles28 (Dec 4, 2012)

Charles28 said:


> Moment of the white striped bass sounds run is determined by 3 factors: Heat range, light intensity, and present. Of these aspects, water temperatures are probably the most essential aspect and present is probably the least essential.


Any comment?

assisted living homes


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Personally, I think that photoperiod, the amount of daylight per day, has a huge influence on all of nature including the whitebass spawn. However, I also believe that whitebass need water current to trigger the instinct, or at least to guide them the right direction. Would SS be able to catch 200 white bass a day on December 7th on the south end of Lake Livingston if there had been an 8" rain in Dallas on November 1st? I doubt it.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

The only comment I would have, Charles, is that you are very correct

*****Except that all of the Whites do NOT leave the Lake. Some stay here year round in the big part of the lake. We have caught them in Jan. and Feb.; out on the big water.....

OH, by the way, what is a white striped bass? Never heard of that fish.



Charles28 said:


> Any comment?
> 
> assisted living homes


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Christmas is a good starting point unless there's massive rain up north. Then you have them cornered in mouths of creeks and eddies. I've fished there when we've had almost no winter and when I had to shake the ice off my rod guides around that time. The fish were there or starting to stack up. The males are thicker first. What's my experience is the early bird gets the stripers or white perch if they decide to move that year. It seems a natural itch most those sandys can't refuse that time of year going up river regardless of weather. It's just how far up the masses are willing to go. Remember Riverside for the last few years?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I caught them at the end of December last year. That's about the earliest I have ever caught them around the lock and dam. I usually start checking around the last couple of weeks in December. Whitebass are finicky!


----------

